# Need suggestions on lighting for low tech



## visito1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi,
I am new to planted aquariums. I have done saltwater for many years and I am DONE. Switching to Planted freshwater. I want to do low tech so I don't have to hassle with co2 and extreme lighting. I want to keep it simple.

I have a 36x18x25 aquarium. what would be the best wattage and lights for this tank that would work for a low tech set up?

thank you!


----------



## King of Hyrule (Apr 29, 2013)

Finnex Planted Plus. Affordable, high quality and beloved by the board. 

Here's mine on a 29G Green Fire Tetra tank.









MGO/Eco-complete substrate, no CO2, no ferts, no doubt the Planted+ is the best light for my tank. 

The plants still grow fast enough that I have to cut the plants back about every 1-3 month, depending on the plant.


----------



## visito1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks nice. This what you are talking about? Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, 48-Inch:Amazonet Supplies

Think it will be enough for my tank? The measurements calculate to about 70 ish gal

Bump: Also, what does no ferts mean? Sorry...new


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

Definitely get yourself some Finnex Fugerey Planted +. There are part charts out there that tell you how much par (ammount of light) these fixtures will give you.


----------



## domino (Jun 23, 2014)

Like the others said, get the Finnex FugeRay Planted+. I am new to planted tanks too, and I put this on my 20 long, and the plants are doing great. I run it for around 7 hours a day.

To answer your question, no ferts means that no fertilizer is being added to the tank. The plants are getting nutrients from the fish, substrate etc.


----------



## visito1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Most likely will buy one this week.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 13, 2014)

It's a great choice, I am sure you'll love it  I have one on my 20L and one for each of my 7.5g cubes and my plants love it. I love the optional moonlight, too for when I decide I want a bit more lighting for the evening.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Jun 4, 2014)

Honestly I prefer the Current USA LED+ to the Fugerays... I think the Fugerays are too bright and the tank is more prone to algae.


----------



## visito1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ordered the finnex, along with some eco complete and flourite black sand


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Low Tech Lighting*



visito1 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to planted aquariums. I have done saltwater for many years and I am DONE. Switching to Planted freshwater. I want to do low tech so I don't have to hassle with co2 and extreme lighting. I want to keep it simple.
> 
> I have a 36x18x25 aquarium. what would be the best wattage and lights for this tank that would work for a low tech set up?
> ...


Hello vis...

I like simple too. I use a couple of bulbs from the hardware store. GE has a good bulb that will last a year or more. 32 watt T8s or 40 watt T12s are what I use. Just a few dollars a piece.

Stick to the dark green aquatic plants and they'll do fine in low or subdued light. No extra fertilizer needed, just feed the fish a good diet. I like to change out the tank water every week to replace the minerals in the water that are lost to filtration, but nothing time consuming.

B


----------



## visito1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Received my light and substrate. Receiving my plants wed or thursday, cleaning out my tank today. will let you know how it goes! thank you for all your help!

Hoping one finnex planted+ is enough, though I may need another. But will wait to see.


----------



## visito1 (Jul 23, 2014)

here is what i have so far....Let's see what survives.  
I tested the water, and it's way hard! been trying to cut it with R/O. how crucial is that?


----------



## nfrog (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi,
I built my own LED fixture, no CO2 no ferts and I have to trim my plants bi weekly and am very happy. I have had hard water and never had problems but try now to keep around 7.5 with RO
Check out my tank if you get a chance and I outline what I've done so far.
Thanks,
nfrog


----------



## visito1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Awesome, just took a look. Your PH is at 7.5? with no issues? That's what mine is at right now. with hardness on the very high end of the scale.


----------

